# Forum > News > Contests >  League Of Legends LVL 30 EU West Giveaway

## leozeul

CONTEST ENDED ,Synrithh Is the Winner , sent you a PM 



Hi as the Title Says im Giving away a Level 30 League of legends account wich is on EU West , if you have any questions about the account post here and il answear 
To win you must Draw/paint something really cool. Doesn't matter what really just something cool  :Smile:  il pick the winner . Contest ends Sunday
Good day and Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Synrithh

I posted another drawing in the other drawing-contest, but I drowe (grammar?) this yesterday!

A guy + another guy, >.<

----------


## Nyarly

drew*  :Smile: 

You really have mad drawing skills.

----------


## yellowspark



----------


## SpikeeeN

An old drawing I thought I would contribute with! Hope you dont mind if its abit old?  :Smile: 


If you are curious of what it says, it says "panda". looks close and you'll see  :Wink:

----------


## Fumi

my cupcake  :Big Grin:  does the account have any skins?

----------


## sunnyrays

My main champ , just love her <333333
An older sketch of mine.

----------


## sunnyrays

Wow i really hoped to win this i even checked the thread every 1-2 hours and now you tell me that guy wins just wow :\ **** this shit i never win anything ever

----------


## leozeul

He had a better Drawing :3

----------


## Synrithh

Thanks for the account =)

----------


## Synrithh

Enjoyed playing it but now when MoP is released I don't play LoL anymore!  :Smile:  

So the person who reply fastest gets the account.

----------


## phantom325

I'll take it just to do a giveaway of my own :P
You can give it to someone who will actually use it though

EDIT: Give it to Remus3

----------


## Remus3

i'd use it  :Frown:  tired of trying to level up on the EU side

----------


## Synrithh

Mkay, i'll pass it on to Remus  :Smile:

----------

